# Portable emulation devices - give suggestions?



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 5, 2016)

What kind of emulator/handheld console thing would be best useful for following systems?

NES, SNES, and the Game Boy line

Sega Master System, Mega Drive and Game Gear

Arcade emulation (The Classics, CPS1/CPS2 and Neo Geo)

...

Note: I normally use No-Intro PAL ROMs because I like accuracy and clean stuff ^^

Any other details would be nice about recommendation because, well ^^

Thanks!


----------



## anthonyplep (Jul 5, 2016)

The PSP is known to be one of the best handheld emulation devices.  Emulates everything you listed to my knowledge


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2016)

A good amount of that can be emulated on the PSP, snes has issues afaik.. i think there's n64 emulation to an extent too


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 5, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> A good amount of that can be emulated on the PSP, snes has issues afaik.. i think there's n64 emulation to an extent too



Aside from the Snes having really horrid sound emulation, other consoles prior to N64 should run perfectly and have good sound.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Aside from the Snes having really horrid sound emulation, other consoles prior to N64 should run perfectly and have good sound.


all the emulators i have on my PSP run fine, MasterBoy, GPSP KAI, Picodrive, Snes9x plays fine for the -few- games i play on snes (SMW, super bomber man, etc). Doom runs flawlessly, but i prefer it on the ds/3ds on that matter.. map on the bottmo screen, game on the top


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 5, 2016)

I actually want to get a PSP and mod it so that's fine.

Shame the SNES audio sounds horrible because it's my joint favourite console with the PS3 and it had some amazing songs on it.

Being a Sony fanboy though (obviously, well Sony make great/quality stuff ) I think I will say a definite YES to it though!

Any specific info I should need to know about buying a PSP actually?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2016)

TheKawaiiPug said:


> I actually want to get a PSP and mod it so that's fine.
> 
> Shame the SNES audio sounds horrible because it's my joint favourite console with the PS3 and it had some amazing songs on it.
> 
> ...


people say not to get a 3000, but that's what i have and it's fine for everything... generally the psp audio sounds like ass anyway

don't get PRO firmware, use ME, or LME

there's this plugin, i think it's called LEDA for using homebrew that requires older firmware


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 5, 2016)

Get a PSP, it can emulate EVERYTHING below N64, but it does emulate the PS1 without issues.

Also, i had an Xperia Play, can emulate everything under PS1, including PS1.


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 5, 2016)

@LiveLatios, I'll keep that in mind ^^
Would I need to hardmod the PSP, though? I'd find that to be a pain in the arse but blarg. New to all the modding stuff, really lol.

(I really like the idea of emulators on the go plus it give me something to do. Would be really fun to play something on long trips and such, especially retro stuff.

Also I am intrigued by N64 emulation. I know daedalus was ported over but that emu has weird issues I tried to play MK64 in the Windows version and it looked all fucked, then again N64 emulation is horrible anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2016)

i don't think the psp has ever needed to be hardmodded. the security was so bad in the first plaec that i think it was hacked day one, lol.. don't quote me on that... if you want to hardmod it, then the only hardmods available afaik are speaker, screen, button replacements etc.


----------



## takieda (Jul 5, 2016)

I have no major complaints with PSP emulation except for 2.
1) the use of the memory stick format (costs of memory sticks are still pretty high. Get a dual microsd adapter and use w idenntical microsds. As far as I know, you can run up to 64gb with this.)
2) widescreen. This is great for newer games, but wasting the screen space to maintain the aspect ratio of the emulated games seems almost criminal and stretching to widescreen isn't much better.

That being said, it's a very good and easy to access device, but if you want an emulation beast with no hacking required, I would highly recommend a GCW-Zero. I *do not* own one, and I'm just suggesting it based on its given feature set and what others have said to me. As always read up on it and you may come to the same conclusion.

The even FAR BETTER alternative, if you enjoy that type of work is to make your own with a Raspberry PI 2 or 3 (preferably the 3 for its decent DC emulation). That would require you to design and make your own body, or buy into the kickstarters that exist for it, but you would end up with a device that could emulate ALL 4:3 devices in a manner that is as close as possible to its original aspect ratio. Almost all systems Dreamcast and below.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2016)

takieda said:


> I have no major complaints with PSP emulation except for 2.
> 1) the use of the memory stick format (costs of memory sticks are still pretty high. Get a dual microsd adapter and use w idenntical microsds. As far as I know, you can run up to 64gb with this.)
> 2) widescreen. This is great for newer games, but wasting the screen space to maintain the aspect ratio of the emulated games seems almost criminal and stretching to widescreen isn't much better.
> 
> ...


The battery life isn't all that impressive IMO, especially when you are emulatnig games. but i'm sure there are fixes to that..


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 5, 2016)

Have you heard of the GCW ZERO? 

http://www.gcw-zero.com

It does what you want, so maybe you should checx it out.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Have you heard of the GCW ZERO?
> 
> http://www.gcw-zero.com
> 
> It does what you want, so maybe you should checx it out.


IMO a PSP is cheaper and has more support. and generally looks better


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 5, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> IMO a PSP is cheaper and has more support. and generally looks better


That's nice. Anyway this does what you want, but if you want my personal opinion, nvidia shield portable would be better since it does have performance and quality.


----------



## garbanzox (Jul 5, 2016)

I had a Shield Portable for a while, and it did a very good job emulating. My only complaint would be the bulk/weight, but it's quite understandable considering how much power the thing has.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 5, 2016)

garbanzox said:


> I had a Shield Portable for a while, and it did a very good job emulating. My only complaint would be the bulk/weight, but it's quite understandable considering how much power the thing has.


Yeah, the size is kind of a deal mostly for a portable thing cause you can't fit into most pockets, you need like a bag or something to put in but maybe a case and some sort of attactment chain you can put on the inside of  your clothing like how pocket watches have the chain you can put on your belt.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 5, 2016)

IMHO, the Xperia Play its the best you can get for emulation under PS1, it doe sbetter work on emulating N64 due to the 1ghz processor, Daedalus x64 lags even on Mario 64 and Mario Kart, while N64oid emulates Ocarina Of Time and Majora's Mask Without Issues.

if you don't care about n64, then go for a PSP Go!.
if you do care, then get an Xperia Play, any model will do.


----------



## Steve Antony Williams (Jul 5, 2016)

Somebody mentioned above "don't get a PSP 3000", please elaborate?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2016)

Steve Antony Williams said:


> Somebody mentioned above "don't get a PSP 3000", please elaborate?





LiveLatios said:


> people say not to get a 3000, but that's what i have and it's fine for everything


you misread


----------



## Daggot (Jul 5, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Get a PSP, it can emulate EVERYTHING below N64, but it does emulate the PS1 without issues.
> 
> Also, i had an Xperia Play, can emulate everything under PS1, including PS1.



It's because the PSP doesn't just emulate PS1 games but it's CPU architecture is so close to that of the PS1's R3000 that it can run some of the original instructions nativley and everything else gets taken care of with emulation.

A fun little tidbit that points to the origin of POPSloader(the PS1 emulator on the PSP/PS2 that handles what the CPU can't) is that it shares some emulation glitches with a PS1 emulator for the Macintosh that existed in the early 2000s...one that sony bought the rights to in order to take it off the shelves.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 5, 2016)

Steve Antony Williams said:


> Somebody mentioned above "don't get a PSP 3000", please elaborate?



psp3000 has what it's called "Placa Maldita" thats spanish, would be something like Forbidden Motherboard, this wasn't able to install a Custom Firmware permanently, meaning that each restart/reset of the console, would remove the custom firmwar,e and has to be launched again, NOT INSTALLED, but launched, that was until 6.61 Infinity went out --> https://www.lolhax.org/ credits to David Morgan, AKA Davee.

Now you can create an hybrid installer for your psp3000 and install a custom firmware permanently, if you decide to go with the PSP, go with the psp GO.  Dont go for the psp 100, as it only has 32 MB of Main Memory plus 4mb of dram, psp 2000, 3000, GO! and  ---> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:List_of_PSP_Models

Go for the PSP Go!, but forget about n64 emulation.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 5, 2016)

I don't think the op cares about PSX or N64 Otherwise it would have mentioned it. A low end console  that can just play the basic cartridge stuff before any n64 and psx is all that it needs, as long as there good, clean performance emulators supporting it like snes9x, genesis plus and final burn alpha. 

All the basic needs is about 
512MB - 1GB ram
Decent storage device Probablly anything over under 16GB As those roms don't take up lots of space.
Decent battery life, Well sceen light, Simple ease of use and some other functions.
Good functional emulators, perhaps support for snes9x Fceultra Visualboy andvance Genesis plus and final burn alpha cores, or retro arch. 
Although maybe they should be more specific what they are looking for, but the op kinda already says what they wanted.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> "Placa Maldita" thats spanish, would be something like Forbidden Motherboard








kek


----------



## emigre (Jul 5, 2016)

I've been using the PSP for the last few years. Though I'm planning to switch to this later this year:


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 5, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> kek


lol...well yeah, "maldita" can be translated to that, it can be several things,

damn
damned
blasted
fucking
cursed
accursed
darn
dratted

But it depends on what sense you use the word, in this case would be Damned Board, or even Forbidden Board.... just don't let me get started with the Spanish lessons ;D.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I don't think the op cares about PSX or N64 Otherwise it would have mentioned it. A low end console  that can just play the basic cartridge stuff before any n64 and psx is all that it needs, as long as there good, clean performance emulators supporting it like snes9x, genesis plus and final burn alpha.
> 
> All the basic needs is about
> 512MB - 1GB ram
> ...



Then again:
Psp --> for anything lower than N64 Not Including N64, but including PS1 due to performance.
Xperia Play -->for anything lower than PS1, including PS1.
OLD nintendo DS, DS Lite, DSi, --> Can emulate Nes, and Snes [ABOUT 80% good], and NeoGeo games, [80% Compatibility].

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



emigre said:


> I've been using the PSP for the last few years. Though I'm planning to switch to this later this year:


I saw that thing yesterday, and at first was like, yeah could work, and then i was like NOPE.
Imagine the HEAT and the BULK of that thing in your hands. might as well stick with the "JXD S7800" or the "GPD XD".


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> I saw that thing yesterday, and at first was like, yeah could work, and then i was like NOPE.
> Imagine the HEAT and the BULK of that thing in your hands. might as well stick with the "JXD S7800" or the "GPD XD".


or the open pandora. or whatever the new version of it is called


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 5, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> or the open pandora. or whatever the new version of it is called


Pyra*


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 5, 2016)

Unless you have access to a ps3 to download ps1 games to play on the psp, or cfw, and the fact that psp are 10 years old, outdated and no longer production, finding one won't be easy or will cost more if people are selling them Complete with a sizeable memory stick for large data size, and to mention, working and functional with less than problem matic things.

Is better to get a decent android thing like the xperia play @ScarletDreamz mentioned since is always supported with update for things. But if you want performance, i recommend the shield portable like before, it has 16GB storage, and can use micro sd card for more, Long battery life, HD touch screen and a great sound system that can be heard from many other rooms in the house. With google support for games, apps and media is hard to get bored of that thing. Comes installed with Sonic 4 Episdoe 2 just to show off how powerful it is. It runs at 60 FPS like the console ports do, that not many other android devices can.
Also don't try to deflect attacks or bullets with it, it may work but i never tested. Is not that kind of shield, is more like the shield from marvel univers. TOP SECRET
THE POWER OF NVIDIA TEGRA.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Pyra*


The old one was called pandora, hence why i added "or whatever the new one is called

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Unless you have access to a ps3 to download ps1 games to play on the psp, or cfw, and the fact that psp are 10 years old, outdated and no longer production, finding one won't be easy or will cost more if people are selling them Complete with a sizeable memory stick for large data size, and to mention, working and functional with less than problem matic things.
> 
> Is better to get a decent android thing like the xperia play @ScarletDreamz mentioned since is always supported with update for things. But if you want performance, i recommend the shield portable like before, it has 16GB storage, and can use micro sd card for more, Long battery life, HD touch screen and a great sound system that can be heard from many other rooms in the house. With google support for games, apps and media is hard to get bored of that thing. Comes installed with Sonic 4 Episdoe 2 just to show off how powerful it is. It runs at 60 FPS like the console ports do, that not many other android devices can.
> Also don't try to deflect attacks or bullets with it, it may work but i never tested. Is not that kind of shield, is more like the shield from marvel univers. TOP SECRET
> THE POWER OF NVIDIA TEGRA.


I looked it up, where can you get one... seems attractive enough for me at least... everywhere i checked was out of stock


----------



## TecXero (Jul 5, 2016)

If you find a PSP for $20, I'd say it's worth it. Otherwise, if budget is a concern, just grab a cheap Android and bluetooth gamepad for it. Anymore, even the cheapest new Androids have plenty of power behind them for something like RetroArch. If you're willing to dump a lot of money into a handheld, the Nvidia Shield is nice.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 5, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Unless you have access to a ps3 to download ps1 games to play on the psp, or cfw, and the fact that psp are 10 years old, outdated and no longer production, finding one won't be easy or will cost more if people are selling them Complete with a sizeable memory stick for large data size, and to mention, working and functional with less than problem matic things.



PlayStation eboots are ridiculously easy to make yourself, can be made from any game in the PlayStation library, and require no more than a PC.
Installing custom firmware onto a PSP is literally just drag-and-drop, and there's still a ton of places to find support (including this very website).
PSP 3000 models are going for between $50 and $90 used on eBay. PSP 2000 are going for even less, some of which have already been hacked.
Memory sticks are irrelevant, since these adapters support up to two 128GB microSD cards and can be found for less than $5.


Spoiler










The PSP remains the best, budget option for portable emulation.

All of these facts aside, Super Nintendo emulation on the PSP is still poor for intensive games like StarFox and Yoshi's Island.

If you want something with more juice, grab an NVIDIA Shield (either the portable or tablet). Despite running Android, the input delay is vastly reduced compared to other Android alternatives, making it perfect for emulation. Although I understand that streaming games from a PC to the Shield will introduce its own latency issues.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 5, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Unless you have access to a ps3 to download ps1 games to play on the psp, or cfw, and the fact that psp are 10 years old, outdated and no longer production, finding one won't be easy or will cost more if people are selling them Complete with a sizeable memory stick for large data size, and to mention, working and functional with less than problem matic things.
> 
> Is better to get a decent android thing like the xperia play @ScarletDreamz mentioned since is always supported with update for things. But if you want performance, i recommend the shield portable like before, it has 16GB storage, and can use micro sd card for more, Long battery life, HD touch screen and a great sound system that can be heard from many other rooms in the house. With google support for games, apps and media is hard to get bored of that thing. Comes installed with Sonic 4 Episdoe 2 just to show off how powerful it is. It runs at 60 FPS like the console ports do, that not many other android devices can.
> Also don't try to deflect attacks or bullets with it, it may work but i never tested. Is not that kind of shield, is more like the shield from marvel univers. TOP SECRET
> THE POWER OF NVIDIA TEGRA.



AS mentioned below, eboots are WAY too easy to make, takes less then 10 seconds...and having a tegra for emulation its just not budget friendly, besides there are very few devices with tegra, not to mention the build design, so any android device with keyboard, preferable keypad as the Xperia Play, will be the best to bet on android for emulation. as for the psp being 10 years old, so what? ebay its full of them, a psp 200 starting from 40 bucks.



TecXero said:


> If you find a PSP for $20, I'd say it's worth it. Otherwise, if budget is a concern, just grab a cheap Android and bluetooth gamepad for it. Anymore, even the cheapest new Androids have plenty of power behind them for something like RetroArch. If you're willing to dump a lot of money into a handheld, the Nvidia Shield is nice.


Psp are about 40 bucks on ebay sadly.

also
@TheKawaiiPug  you can find android cheap clones that work, for under 40 bucks.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-New-PSP...313504?hash=item33b3d37ba0:g:JrIAAOSwQYZWzVPP


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 5, 2016)

actually, just very few PSP 3000 models can't be hacked and i am not entirely sure if this still holds true (i vaguely remember reasing that the infinity hack would even work on those devices, but then again i do not have one of those 3000 models so i wouldnt know).

I would still prefer a 2000 model over my 3000, mainly because i can definetly see the scanlines very obviously. That makes it far from unplayable, but still, it bothers me. the 2000 models have a far better screen.


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 5, 2016)

PS1 emulation would be nice as a matter of fact. Also didn't realise it was simple to install CFW.

As for the price range that sounds really reasonable for something that basically emulates exactly what I want.

@ScarletDreamz thanks for all info and to everyone else as well! ^^


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 5, 2016)

Regardless of all the quoting people is doing of my post or the cost of things, the op mentions nothing about price. So i was just giving my impression for what they may like. If the question was more clear on what they were looking for then i suppose it would make a difference. 

The kind of product, how much they willing to spend, what features it can support for what they wanted. But is all just ideas. Which i actually like some of yours. Especially @ScarletDreamz since i at one point wanted a xperia play.  Though i never seen that red looking laptop before, and it made me want to know more. If laptops were more like that but able to play games and such at good performance. I would have that instead.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 5, 2016)

i just double checked the infinity website which is a very recent cfw installer (http://infinity.lolhax.org/index.php) and it explicitly only lists the E1000 Model (PSP street) as unsupported. so my guess is that really any psp except the street models can be easily hacked.


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 5, 2016)

@Sonic Angel Knight Since the PSP seems cheap enough I'd go with it!

@Localhorst86 Nice, thanks


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 5, 2016)

Is dangerous to go alone, use this:





This will let you know what can you look for ;D, and No Probs, Glad we could help! C:

Also, if you need anything else regards any console hacking and if you have any issues, ill be glad to help.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 5, 2016)

I'll learn to keep my text to myself unless asked for.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 5, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I'll learn to keep my text to myself unless asked for.


Being proven wrong and being told not to speak are two very different things.
That being said, it's always a good idea to make sure your information is accurate before posting.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 5, 2016)

I remember nothing of the sort.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 5, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> That's nice. Anyway this does what you want, but if you want my personal opinion, nvidia shield portable would be better since it does have performance and quality.


I have this, and it even emulates PSP (With PPSSPP) nearly flawless. God Of War: Ghosts of Sparta is the only game that gives me slowdown that I've tested.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> all the emulators i have on my PSP run fine, MasterBoy, GPSP KAI, Picodrive, Snes9x plays fine for the -few- games i play on snes (SMW, super bomber man, etc). Doom runs flawlessly, but i prefer it on the ds/3ds on that matter.. map on the bottmo screen, game on the top



It's not the speed, Snes9x on the PSP is ported from 1.43, prior to 1.52 which implemented Blargg's S-SMP core, so the audio emulation isn't accurate, that's my only beef with Snes9x on the PSP.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jul 6, 2016)

I realize that the PsP is probably the easiest option, but I am surprised no one even tried to suggest N3DS with CFW, and RetroArch.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 6, 2016)

GreatCrippler said:


> I realize that the PsP is probably the easiest option, but I am surprised no one even tried to suggest N3DS with CFW, and RetroArch.


Well cause is primiative and probably under developed compared to a 10 year old system. I dunno, i pick nvidia shield cause of performance and the ammount of usefulness in flexibility. Is designed for games, HIGH END Gaming, comapred to PC or CONSOLE games. Cause it can play pc games lol.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 6, 2016)

PSP is hands down the best portable system for emulation.


GreatCrippler said:


> I realize that the PsP is probably the easiest option, but I am surprised no one even tried to suggest N3DS with CFW, and RetroArch.


The only thing the 3DS is good at emulating is GBA and on N3DS, SNES. Otherwise, it's pretty shitty at emulation. 
PSP just runs so much better compared to the 3DS.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 6, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> PSP is hands down the best portable system for emulation.
> 
> The only thing the 3DS is good at emulating is GBA and on N3DS, SNES. Otherwise, it's pretty shitty at emulation.
> PSP just runs so much better compared to the 3DS.


It also has a support for tv plug and play.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jul 6, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> PSP is hands down the best portable system for emulation.
> 
> The only thing the 3DS is good at emulating is GBA and on N3DS, SNES. Otherwise, it's pretty shitty at emulation.
> PSP just runs so much better compared to the 3DS.



Kinda sucks at GBA... unless you're talking VC injection, and in that case it opens up a lot of old systems there too. Not trying to say it's better than a PsP specifically, just saying it offers some decent options.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 6, 2016)

GreatCrippler said:


> Kinda sucks at GBA... unless you're talking VC injection, and in that case it opens up a lot of old systems there too. Not trying to say it's better than a PsP specifically, just saying it offers some decent options.


Still injection is not the ideal way to run all roms, and there no support for sms or gg or SMD which the op did ask for


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jul 6, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Still injection is not the ideal way to run all roms, and there no support for sms or gg or SMD which the op did ask for



All fair points. Like I mentioned. I wasn't trying to say it was a better option. Just an option.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 6, 2016)

GreatCrippler said:


> All fair points. Like I mentioned. I wasn't trying to say it was a better option. Just an option.


I know. 

I was trying to say the same thing about nvidia shied and gcw zero also


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jul 6, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I know.
> 
> I was trying to say the same thing about nvidia shied and gcw zero also



Yea, I actually would love a GCW Zero, as I love my Dingoo... that said, I'd want one with the button mod already done.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 6, 2016)

GreatCrippler said:


> Yea, I actually would love a GCW Zero, as I love my Dingoo... that said, I'd want one with the button mod already done.


What is dingoo? O_O


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jul 6, 2016)

Dingoo A320... older open source handheld. The GCW runs the same type of Linux. The GCW is based on the Dingoo.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 6, 2016)

What about the GP32? I heard a streets of rage remake fan game been ported to it, but i thought the gcw zero was better  built specs in performance.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jul 6, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What about the GP32? I heard a streets of rage remake fan game been ported to it, but i thought the gcw zero was better  built specs in performance.



GP32 is much older. Would like one of those too. :-P


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 6, 2016)

GreatCrippler said:


> GP32 is much older. Would like one of those too. :-P


I want SOMETHING that can run streets of rage remake. They said the gp32 can, and that the wii was supposed to but never got ported. EVEN RASBERRY PI RUNS IT NOW. Hope retro arch can run this.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jul 6, 2016)

I think the Dingoo got a port of it too.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 6, 2016)

GreatCrippler said:


> I think the Dingoo got a port of it too.





Spoiler


----------



## Gyron (Jul 6, 2016)

TheKawaiiPug said:


> What kind of emulator/handheld console thing would be best useful for following systems?
> 
> NES, SNES, and the Game Boy line
> 
> ...



A worthy mention should go to the GP2X-F100/200 and Dingoo a320. They can emulate the devices you have listed. I have both, but prefer my GP2X-F100, so I'll list some stuff for that.
The NES emulator (GPFCE) is pretty much perfect, and can run FDS stuff too. This emu can be underclocked for most games 140~170mhz.
The SNES emulator (Pocketsnes) is decent and runs a lot of the collection at full speed. Some roms that had extra hardware are unplayable (Pilotwings, Stunt Race FX and some others). F-zero and Mario Kart work fine with some overclocking.
Game boy and GBC are emulated in Lemonboy2x and GnuBoy2x. I'm pretty sure everything runs at full speed (I haven't used this in a while as I tend to play Game Boy stuff on my DS via GameYob).
Master System/Game Gear games via the emulator Alexkidd2x run at full speed underclocked. FM sound is emulated too if the rom supports it. DrMD also runs Master System and Game Gear games, although FM sound is not supported.
The Megadrive emulator (Picodrive) is one of the best on the system and can run most games full speed underclocked. Virtua Racing runs full speed with a little bit of overclocking (around 230mhz if I remember correctly). Mega CD games run fine too (some need a little bit of overclocking, I remember rebel assault being one). Supports the six button pad.
Arcade emulation is done via Mame4all. This is a very good emulator and runs most of the classic stuff very well. Some games can underclocked, some need to be overclocked.
FBA2x can emulate CPS1/2. Neo Geo and some arcade stuff. A very good emulator which runs many games at full speed and supports Unibios.
CPS2EMU is a dedicated CPS2 emulator and again runs many games at full speed. Also has save states.
GNGEO is a dedicated Neo Geo emulator. Many games run at full speed at stock speed (200mhz). Also has Save states and supports Unibios.
I should also mention the PC Engine/PC Engine CD emulator Temper (by Exophase). It runs everything including CD's at fullspeed (regular games can run at fullspeed underclocked to about 170mhz) and is one of the best emulators on the GP2X. Supports the six button pad.
The ZX Spectrum emulator GP2xpectrum is perfect too.
Doom/Doom II run at full speed via PrBoom. Also running at full speed are Heretic and Hexen,. All support Pwads. Duke Nukem 3D, Wolfenstein3D and Descent all run at full speed. Quake runs fine with some overclocking and supports mods. Rise of the Triad runs at full speed underclocked.

The GP2X and Dingoo are getting a bit long in the tooth now (the GP2X is 11 years old), but are still very good devices for 16 bit and earlier. The GP2X uses 2 AA's and will only last about 4 to 5 hours on a very good set of high mAh Ni-MH rechargeable batteries. Battery Life is also dependent on overclocking/underclocking. The Dingoo battery lasts longer, but I prefer the bigger screen and better speakers of my GP2X-F100. The GP2X supports SD cards and Micro SD cards (in an adapter). I have a 64gb Micro SD in mine and it works fine. The Dingoo supports Mini SD's and Micro SD's via a MiniSD adapter. I have a 32gb Micro SD in a SanDisk Mini SD adapter in my Dingoo a320.
The GP2X and Dingoo also seem to be getting a bit expensive these days. A GP2X-F100 seems to be going for around £50ish whereas I picked up a spare 5 years ago for £15 (my SD card at the time cost more than the device itself). The Dingoo a320 seems to go for a little more. If you could pick up one of these devices for sub £40,  it would be worth getting.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 6, 2016)

The GP2x has a horrible joystick, though, as does is predecessor the GP32. Plus, both devices are not very powerful to begin with. 

Gesendet von meinem Elephone p6000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gyron (Jul 6, 2016)

Localhorst86 said:


> The GP2x has a horrible joystick, though, as does is predecessor the GP32. Plus, both devices are not very powerful to begin with.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Elephone p6000 mit Tapatalk



To be honest I've never minded the Joystick on the F100 mk2. I thought the earlier versions were pretty bad (I had a first edition). I have an F200 too, which uses a d-pad style controller but with buttons (it works ok). The Dingoo and GP2X are getting on a bit now, and like you say, are low powered spec wise, but so is the PSP (I have a 2000). There's not really much between them all emulation wise. But for what he's trying to emulate (all older stuff) I think all three would suffice. Some of those emulators for the GP2X were highly Arm optimized, so didn't need high processing power to run full speed. Look at Temper and Picodrive on the GP2X, you can underclock them and they still easily outperform the same emulators on a heavily overclocked Dingoo. Picodrive also made use of the 2nd CPU (ARM940T). I also have a Pandora and a Caanoo, but didn't mention them to him, as I thought they were expensive overkill (both still go for over £100) for what he's trying to emulate.


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 6, 2016)

How do you overclock stuff I don't exactly want to **** things up on it...

:hap:


----------



## Gyron (Jul 6, 2016)

TheKawaiiPug said:


> How do you overclock stuff I don't exactly want to **** things up on it...
> 
> :hap:



Most Emu's have the cpu speed setting in the Menu. You can't screw anything hardware wise, it just crashes if you go beyond the device's capable overclock. So you would have to switch off and on again. You get used to how far you can overclock on your own devices. I know my GP2X-F100 will do 290mhz stable, my GP2X-F200 does 275mhz, and my Dingoo will do 452mhz before it falls over. My Caanoo can do over 800mhz, and my Pandora can do near enough 1ghz. I remember a nice little app on the Dingoo a320 where you could set the CPU and memory speed, and the next app/rom you start would run at the chosen speeds.


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 6, 2016)

Ah, I see now I thought you meant hardware overclocking the CPU, thanks!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 6, 2016)

I doubt overclocking actually mess anything up, it just optimizes programs that aren't optimized. For example, Games on 3ds when some work better on new 3ds cause of the better enhanced power like super smash bros, makes the game load faster, on new 3ds but slower on the other kind cause it does not have the extra power, even though the game runs without new 3ds hardware, it just makes it more optimal.

Doesn't mean it will mess things up. The psp is the same thing, any psp that isnt the original launch one like the one dubbed "psp-1000" Has extra ram inside that increase load times. Some games also don't take full advantage of the processing chip and will just decide how much it needs and only uses that much, but with cfw you can decide too use the maximum processing speed all the time for any game to make it perform better. Though just remember overclocking will make batter drain faster.


----------



## mino_o (Jul 8, 2016)

I am newb in consoles. I bought classic snes console+games (quite expensive  because i like old game. But i want some portable device, i am looking then for some portable emulator witch is capable to emulate snes, old segas and maybe ps1(not needed) its PSP 3004 best choice(i readed here the sound is not very good for snes games, its bad with headphones too?) and how dificult is to hack and emulate the console (never did smth like that)
Or should i buy some android console? JXD? something else?
Maybe nintendo 3ds xl?
I dont have problem to spend some money on it, if it will be working good, without problems and i can just enjoy my games.


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 8, 2016)

Android or PSP is your best bet. SNES sound sucks balls because Snes9x 1.51's sound emulation is shit but far easier to port.


----------



## cvskid (Jul 8, 2016)

mino_o said:


> I am newb in consoles. I bought classic snes console+games (quite expensive  because i like old game. But i want some portable device, i am looking then for some portable emulator witch is capable to emulate snes, old segas and maybe ps1(not needed) its PSP 3004 best choice(i readed here the sound is not very good for snes games, its bad with headphones too?) and how dificult is to hack and emulate the console (never did smth like that)
> Or should i buy some android console? JXD? something else?
> Maybe nintendo 3ds xl?
> I dont have problem to spend some money on it, if it will be working good, without problems and i can just enjoy my games.


You just might have to tweak the settings on the snes emulator for psp to get the best results. Also for games like Yoshi's island you can play the gba versions instead.


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 8, 2016)

@cvskid gba version of smw2 was amazing. music isn't botched badly unlike SMW's either


----------



## mino_o (Jul 8, 2016)

So psp 3004? PS Vita is bad for emulating?
Witch device for android? Is android consoles easier to emulate? or they have emulators instaled?

Flash it and instal emulator is doable by myself by the youtube videos?


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 8, 2016)

Dunno with Vita-PSP comparisons.
PSP cheaper and easier to mod tho.

Android? You mentioned the JXD, I heard it's good


----------



## cvskid (Jul 8, 2016)

mino_o said:


> So psp 3004? PS Vita is bad for emulating?
> Witch device for android? Is android consoles easier to emulate? or they have emulators instaled?
> 
> Flash it and instal emulator is doable by myself by the youtube videos?


The ps vita for emulating isn't bad, just somewhat complicated. If you do the e-cfw or vhbl psp mods on the vita then you are basicly doing the same things that you would on a psp 1000 model. There is also rejuvenate which has emulators running in native ps vita mode but that is harder to setup vs e-cfw/vhbl and it has to be on firmware 3.51 or below last time i checked.

PSP overall is easier to setup for emulators, and you can have much more memory card space over using a ps vita which has cheaper memory to deal with vs expensive ps vita memory cards.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

So is there actually people who would play gba port of snes over SNES?

Which games and why? The gba games do offer more than the snes ones since it has more content in some cases, or just being available in the language not previously possible. But when do you play the gba port over the snes?


----------



## cvskid (Jul 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So is there actually people who would play gba port of snes over SNES?
> 
> Which games and why? The gba games do offer more than the snes ones since it has more content in some cases, or just being available in the language not previously possible. But when do you play the gba port over the snes?


I do, like donkey kong country 3 for example. The gba version features new content within it as well as a new soundtrack by composed by David Wise, who worked on donkey kong country 1 and 2 soundtracks for snes.

Also games like mickey to donald magical adventure 3 which is a super famicom only game for consoles which never got an official english release until the gba where it is called magical quest 3 starring mickey and donald so the complete magical quest series is in english on gba unless you don't mind either getting a english repro cart or getting the super famicom version to have the complete series on snes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 9, 2016)

TheKawaiiPug said:


> Android or PSP is your best bet. SNES sound sucks balls because Snes9x 1.51's sound emulation is shit but far easier to port.



I'm glad someone else agrees with me on that, Android is pretty much the only portable platform that has a port of Snes9x 1.52+, which has Blargg's S-SMP core; PSP doesn't have a good port of Snes9x at all.   If he goes the Android route, an nVidia Shield K1 tablet with a decent Bluetooth controller will make it a near-perfect emulation device IMHO


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm glad someone else agrees with me on that, Android is pretty much the only portable platform that has a port of Snes9x 1.52+, which has Blargg's S-SMP core; PSP doesn't have a good port of Snes9x at all.   If he goes the Android route, an nVidia Shield K1 tablet with a decent Bluetooth controller will make it a near-perfect emulation device IMHO


I dunno what blargg is but i mean i use the Snes9x Emulator by EXplusalpha and it works Great, sound is never a problem, and looks good on HDTV Including the filters that go with it. You can see the obvious difference without the filter.  
 But i always wondered there was some games that advertised dobly digital surround sound like Super Turrican, Has anyone been able to use a emulator and surround sound at all?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I dunno what blargg is but i mean i use the Snes9x Emulator by EXplusalpha and it works Great, sound is never a problem, and looks good on HDTV Including the filters that go with it. You can see the obvious difference without the filter.
> But i always wondered there was some games that advertised dobly digital surround sound like Super Turrican, Has anyone been able to use a emulator and surround sound at all?
> 
> View attachment 55628 View attachment 55629 View attachment 55630



Blargg wrote the sound core for Snes9x 1.52 and above, which is the same audio core Bsnes/Higan have, giving cycle-accurate audio emulation; most emulators prior used inaccurate audio and sound horrible, I'd be more than happy to compare the two quite easily. That particular port is based off of Snes9x 1.43 which was before the better sound was implemented, people need to be educated on just how bad it sounds on the PSP.

Many games, like Earthworm Jim 2, have missing/garbled audio on inaccurate emulators.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Blargg wrote the sound core for Snes9x 1.52 and above, which is the same audio core Bsnes/Higan have, giving cycle-accurate audio emulation; most emulators prior used inaccurate audio and sound horrible, I'd be more than happy to compare the two quite easily. That particular port is based off of Snes9x 1.43 which was before the better sound was implemented, people need to be educated on just how bad it sounds on the PSP.
> 
> Many games, like Earthworm Jim 2, have missing/garbled audio on inaccurate emulators.


I never really used snes9x to be honest. The only reason why i do is cause most consoles (with homebrew) only have that, like the wii, android, playstation consoles.... ect. why all of them use Snes9x is not really important, since it works well and i guess considered well developed the best among people but on my pc i alwaysed uses Zsnes. Regardless of what people say about that emulator it works and it simple. I know i have to switch between 1.53 and 1.42 since the latter has the special chip emulation for some games like Super FX and SA-1 But is simple, has some fun options and the easy navigation. I do realize people use snes9x little more being it was designed as a windows program and zsnes was ported to windows from dos (I may be wrong) But i like it and it works.

Some of the sound settings i don't really understand like "Gaussin" or "Dyneric" Or some others but i just leave it alone. If i knew which each means then i guess it be different or think each game benefits from different settings and get better quality instead if trying to repoduce accurate console quality emulation like most enthusiast.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I never really used snes9x to be honest. The only reason why i do is cause most consoles (with homebrew) only have that, like the wii, android, playstation consoles.... ect. why all of them use Snes9x is not really important, since it works well and i guess considered well developed the best among people but on my pc i alwaysed uses Zsnes. Regardless of what people say about that emulator it works and it simple. I know i have to switch between 1.53 and 1.42 since the latter has the special chip emulation for some games like Super FX and SA-1 But is simple, has some fun options and the easy navigation. I do realize people use snes9x little more being it was designed as a windows program and zsnes was ported to windows from dos (I may be wrong) But i like it and it works.
> 
> Some of the sound settings i don't really understand like "Gaussin" or "Dyneric" Or some others but i just leave it alone. If i knew which each means then i guess it be different or think each game benefits from different settings and get better quality instead if trying to repoduce accurate console quality emulation like most enthusiast.



Gaussian refers simply to the audio filtering used, the Snes audio used Guassian, which gives is a muffled sound, a good example of bad audio would be Square Enix games, I think what I might do is make a blog/thread and compare emulators to emulators, IDK yet


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

Weather or not emulators need to accuratly emulate the original sound is debateable. All i know is if it sounds good then okay, if it sounds better then even better. That spc700 chip is was impressive for is audio sound quality, as long as the games made good use of it like Final fantasy IV and chrono trigger as well as some others like the Donkey kong country killer instinct, Super mario rpg, Super turrican's Dobly surround sound and castlevania Dracula X

But it just depends on the game to be honest, Sega games have good audio, like sonic the hedgehog, sparkster, earthworm jim, Zero Wing and one of my favorites Toejam & Earl series as well as Monster world IV And wonderboy in moster world. Don't forget streets of rage as well. 

we know by system specs and comparing snes was better but it was just how the audio is made and program that just have it be good. That sega cd PCM upgrade audio does help make some games sound better than that Genesis PSG Audio, and less not forget that sega master system FM audio chip enhancement.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 9, 2016)

Why don't you get a N3DS? It has decent emulators and via rom injection you can run SNES games better than a PSP could.

Other than that, some mentioned the Xperia Play. It's basically a PSP Go without PSP support, but it runs Android, so you have access to tons of emulators that run better than any emulator on a PSP, even SNES. The screen is higher res than the PSP's screen.


----------



## mino_o (Jul 9, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Why don't you get a N3DS? It has decent emulators and via rom injection you can run SNES games better than a PSP could.
> 
> Other than that, some mentioned the Xperia Play. It's basically a PSP Go without PSP support, but it runs Android, so you have access to tons of emulators that run better than any emulator on a PSP, even SNES. The screen is higher res than the PSP's screen.


Yea i am looking on the new 3DS XL + R4 card. Seems like good choice too. It cost about 150e + maybe 25e for that card.
About android consoles its great that they can emulate almost every console, but i dont know if it will be stable maybe after 2 years -> chines android device


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

mino_o said:


> Yea i am looking on the new 3DS XL + R4 card. Seems like good choice too. It cost about 150e + maybe 25e for that card.
> About android consoles its great that they can emulate almost every console, but i dont know if it will be stable maybe after 2 years -> chines android device


No it cannot emulate everything but it does emulate a great deal of consoles well. I use it all the time and meats all expectations and more than original console does.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 9, 2016)

mino_o said:


> Yea i am looking on the new 3DS XL + R4 card. Seems like good choice too. It cost about 150e + maybe 25e for that card.
> About android consoles its great that they can emulate almost every console, but i dont know if it will be stable maybe after 2 years -> chines android device


Stability is overrated. The 3DS gets stability updates every time. And these can break good stuff. Android, especially on cheap chinese devices, is a heaven for malware, but as long as you are using those devices for emulation only, you are fine.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Stability is overrated. The 3DS gets stability updates every time. And these can break good stuff. Android, especially on cheap chinese devices, is a heaven for malware, but as long as you are using those devices for emulation only, you are fine.


Then don't buy malware infested chinese products, Get Good old reliable with Virus protection like me.


----------



## mino_o (Jul 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Then don't buy malware infested chinese products, Get Good old reliable with Virus protection like me.


which is?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

mino_o said:


> which is?


CLICK ME


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> CLICK ME


Does it really matter which malware is included? I prefer Chinese malware over NSA malware ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Elephone p6000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

Localhorst86 said:


> Does it really matter which malware is included? I prefer Chinese malware over NSA malware ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Elephone p6000 mit Tapatalk


I thought malware was bad. 
Havent you heard of "MALWARE BYTES"


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I thought malware was bad.
> Havent you heard of "MALWARE BYTES"


Right, you could think of NSA as cloud storage 

Gesendet von meinem Elephone p6000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mino_o (Jul 9, 2016)

Hmm i am thinking about that shield K1 now! the price is from 150e (used??) and 199e new one. Controler comes in package or do i need to buy one for 60e?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

mino_o said:


> Hmm i am thinking about that shield K1 now! the price is from 150e (used??) and 199e new one. Controler comes in package or do i need to buy one for 60e?


Seperate purchase, controller only included with Sheild tv


----------



## mino_o (Jul 10, 2016)

you have K1 or portable? Which emulators are best? I just download it from internet and i can play? no flash etc?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 10, 2016)

mino_o said:


> you have K1 or portable? Which emulators are best? I just download it from internet and i can play? no flash etc?


I have all of them.
Depends on what emulators you looking for, Retroarch supports just about every system a android can play flawlessly. But again depends on system you can find retroarch in google play store.


----------



## mino_o (Jul 10, 2016)

Hmm so i am buying K1 then  but retailers in EU have a bit problem with charger. Everyone have tablet+gamepad+cover but dont have chargers... its really crazy that you dont have charger in package with tablet :o


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 10, 2016)

mino_o said:


> Hmm so i am buying K1 then  but retailers in EU have a bit problem with charger. Everyone have tablet+gamepad+cover but dont have chargers... its really crazy that you dont have charger in package with tablet :o


Yeah, i dunno how they sell it in UK but i guess the decision was made to reduce price?

I bought mine in 2015 for $300 with no cover or gamepad but charger included.
They recently early this year started selling it (Rebranded as Shield 1K) With reduced price and other things like no stylus pen and such, so that could be why.
You can use any android charger (Micro usb) And it will work as intended.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2016)

Raspberry Pi is a good portable emulation device.

It emulates many systems (via RetroPie), and many have modded it into Game Boy cases.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 10, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Raspberry Pi is a good portable emulation device.
> 
> It emulates many systems (via RetroPie), and many have modded it into Game Boy cases.


You do realize is technially a DECENT Low end micro computer running linux and NOT considered mobile device unless modded that way?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> You do realize is technially a DECENT Low end micro computer running linux and NOT considered mobile device unless modded that way?



Well, most of us here are modders, aren't we?


----------



## osm70 (Jul 10, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> people say not to get a 3000, but that's what i have and it's fine for everything... generally the psp audio sounds like ass anyway
> 
> *don't get PRO firmware, use ME, or LME*
> 
> there's this plugin, i think it's called LEDA for using homebrew that requires older firmware


Is there a reson for that?

I have PSP 3000 on 6.20 PRO (permanent) and I never had any issues.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 10, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Well, most of us here are modders, aren't we?


Oh, well i guess when someone start selling portable Rasberry PI Then, i'll be happy. As long as it doesn't cost too much, and has easy to use "USER NOOB FRIENDLY" system like windows. 

OR start making stuff like this.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 10, 2016)

osm70 said:


> Is there a reson for that?
> 
> I have PSP 3000 on 6.20 PRO (permanent) and I never had any issues.


PRO was corrupting my saves mulyiple times, for some reason.


----------



## Dimensional (Jul 10, 2016)

While this isn't exactly portable, with the right setup it can be made that way. I recommend a Raspberry Pi, Model 3, with RetroPie installed on it. The Pi itself is rather cheap, all models being $35 flat, but the various other pieces of hardware needed to make it portable make it cost upwards of about $300-400. But it's worth it, as it can emulate SNES, NES, GBA, N64, PSX, PSP, and with a proper touch screen maybe even DS. Newer systems like PS2, Xbox, GC, PSVita and 3DS aren't possible on it, but that's mostly due to the requirements for the emulators as of now.


----------



## Dimensional (Jul 10, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Oh, well i guess when someone start selling portable Rasberry PI Then, i'll be happy. As long as it doesn't cost too much, and has easy to use "USER NOOB FRIENDLY" system like windows.
> 
> OR start making stuff like this.


Funny stuff. RetroPie does support Retro Achievements, which is something cool. Sadly, doesn't work 100% with any of the RetroArch emulators.


----------



## mino_o (Jul 14, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Yeah, i dunno how they sell it in UK but i guess the decision was made to reduce price?
> 
> I bought mine in 2015 for $300 with no cover or gamepad but charger included.
> They recently early this year started selling it (Rebranded as Shield 1K) With reduced price and other things like no stylus pen and such, so that could be why.
> You can use any android charger (Micro usb) And it will work as intended.



Do you recomcend buying that nvidia controler? Or another one (xbox?) Going to buy Shield K1 and thinking about full nvidia accesory - gamepad, charger, cover, maybe stylus. But that controler seems huge, it is worth that money?
Another tips/help for shield are welcome  Thanks


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 14, 2016)

mino_o said:


> Do you recomcend buying that nvidia controler? Or another one (xbox?) Going to buy Shield K1 and thinking about full nvidia accesory - gamepad, charger, cover, maybe stylus. But that controler seems huge, it is worth that money?
> Another tips/help for shield are welcome  Thanks


Don't buy the xbox controller, it won't work wirelessly, the only way it will work is to use a USB OTG cable to conntect it to the micro usb cable port, The shield controller was designed to support highest compatibility possible cause it includes a volume slider, microphone built into the controller, standard 3.5 MM headphone input, and mouse cursor control along with wifi direct for high speed connection and less button delay. You could use other blue tooth controllers as well which is okay but xbox won't work unless you plug it directly into the system. Which means if you plug the controller into the system, you can't use the charging cable. 

So with shield controller you can use wireless with all the support of not having to touch the tablet and still have it charge. Also useful if you plug the tablet into HDMI on tv output, you can charge and play at the same time and never need to go directly to the tablet, unless your gonna use it somewhere


----------



## mino_o (Jul 17, 2016)

Nvidia shield will be available in my country eshops in 19.8... till then is all sold out, so i must wait  But i can get a psp for very cheap $$. Which one is best for emulation? 1004....3004? Whats the diference for emulators?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 18, 2016)

mino_o said:


> Nvidia shield will be available in my country eshops in 19.8... till then is all sold out, so i must wait  But i can get a psp for very cheap $$. Which one is best for emulation? 1004....3004? Whats the diference for emulators?


I'd recommend the 2004 Model, it has the Best screen imho. But either model is fine. 

Gesendet von meinem UMI_SUPER mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xanthe (Jul 18, 2016)

My recommendations for you: JXD S7800B or Nvidia Shield portable. Both are absolutely amazing.


----------



## mino_o (Jul 18, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> My recommendations for you: JXD S7800B or Nvidia Shield portable. Both are absolutely amazing.


JXD S7800B is a problem in Europe, cant find normal store whith normal price  Just aliexpress and i dont want it from there(if something goes wrong it will be problem sending it back to hongkong etc/comunication etc... plus delivery is 15-45days... meh)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 18, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> My recommendations for you: JXD S7800B or Nvidia Shield portable. Both are absolutely amazing.



I heard the JXD had some nasty issues with the firmware and reporting the screen to run at 55 Hz, causing some major screen tearing and the right thumb stick not working, among others. That and the customer support is really bad, personally one would be better off getting the Shield.


----------



## Xanthe (Jul 18, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> I heard the JXD had some nasty issues with the firmware and reporting the screen to run at 55 Hz, causing some major screen tearing and the right thumb stick not working, among others. That and the customer support is really bad, personally one would be better off getting the Shield.


I'd agree. I own the Jxd, and I have for about a year, but I haven't had any problems. I know others have so it could be risky. The Nvidia shield is probably the best option because you're guaranteed to get your moneys worth.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes, good, go with the shield, Join the darkside, it HAS UNLIMITED POWER!!!!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 18, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> I'd agree. I own the Jxd, and I have for about a year, but I haven't had any problems. I know others have so it could be risky. The Nvidia shield is probably the best option because you're guaranteed to get your moneys worth.



I got one myself last year for Christmas, never had any problems with it


----------



## Selim873 (Jul 18, 2016)

Look no further.
http://www.gpdxd.com/

Shield Portable is good too. I used to have one, but it's way too clunky for me.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 18, 2016)

Selim873 said:


> Look no further.
> http://www.gpdxd.com/
> 
> Shield Portable is good too. I used to have one, but it's way too clunky for me.


Well yeah, that's why you use console mode and wireless controller


----------



## Selim873 (Jul 18, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well yeah, that's why you use console mode and wireless controller



I forgot about that!  Though I don't think the current portable is powerful enough for me.  Once they have X1 Tegra processors, then I'll get one.  Gotta have Dolphin!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 18, 2016)

Selim873 said:


> I forgot about that!  Though I don't think the current portable is powerful enough for me.  Once they have X1 Tegra processors, then I'll get one.  Gotta have Dolphin!


Nvidia shield tv has tegra x 1 

I tried dolphin on it already, is still bad. Sonic adventure 2 battle can't run at full speed but it looks great in HD. So i just stick to my PS3 Version


----------



## Selim873 (Jul 18, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Nvidia shield tv has tegra x 1
> 
> I tried dolphin on it already, is still bad. Sonic adventure 2 battle can't run at full speed but it looks great in HD. So i just stick to my PS3 Version



The Shield TV isn't portable.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 18, 2016)

Selim873 said:


> The Shield TV isn't portable.


Maybe not but does have tegra x1 and it is rather small compared to the wii which is already smallest console?


----------



## Selim873 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Maybe not but does have tegra x1 and it is rather small compared to the wii which is already smallest console?


True, but I was talking about portables.  As far as I remember, the Shield Portable has a Tegra 4, Tablet has K1 and the TV has an X1.  If you want emulation up to the Dreamcast, the portable would be just fine, but right now as of Dolphin 5.0, the X1 is the only chip fast enough to run Dolphin at full speed. The tablet is getting there and I think will achieve it eventually.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 19, 2016)

Selim873 said:


> True, but I was talking about portables.  As far as I remember, the Shield Portable has a Tegra 4, Tablet has K1 and the TV has an X1.  If you want emulation up to the Dreamcast, the portable would be just fine, but right now as of Dolphin 5.0, the X1 is the only chip fast enough to run Dolphin at full speed. The tablet is getting there and I think will achieve it eventually.


Well yeah portable would not be as good as tv, but i had hoped they started reselling it with tegra x1 sometime but who knows.


----------



## mino_o (Jul 20, 2016)

Iam getting  Psp 2004 with CFW Prometheus 5.5 on it. It will be cheap so i try it for emulation till Shield k1 will be available again in my country.Or should i get clear 3004 or 1004 and flash it?
I just donwload emulator there and i can just go right?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 20, 2016)

mino_o said:


> Iam getting  Psp 2004 with CFW Prometheus 5.5 on it. It will be cheap so i try it for emulation till Shield k1 will be available again in my country.Or should i get clear 3004 or 1004 and flash it?
> I just donwload emulator there and i can just go right?


Why not just import it?


----------



## mino_o (Jul 20, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Why not just import it?



Never do that, and never had psp so dont know how it works  tips are welcome! I saw youtube video where they download emulator and just run it, but i asume they had flashed device or?


----------



## mino_o (Aug 6, 2016)

its there diference for roms for emulators on PC and the ones on PSP? Or it no diference there? I get my emulators on emuparadise. Just asking if there is better place to get snes/ps1/genesis roms for PSP?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 6, 2016)

mino_o said:


> its there diference for roms for emulators on PC and the ones on PSP? Or it no diference there? I get my emulators on emuparadise. Just asking if there is better place to get snes/ps1/genesis roms for PSP?


You cant ask for things like that here. Is against rules and TOS.... But.....   Click bait


----------



## mino_o (Aug 6, 2016)

Iam asking if there are diferente type of roms or all is the same.  but thx i do the same as you and get same result


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 6, 2016)

mino_o said:


> Iam asking if there are diferente type of roms or all is the same.  but thx i do the same as you and get same result



ROM =Cartridge format
ISO =CD image format

Rom listing

CARTRIDGE
NES = .NES/FDC
SNES = SFC


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 16, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Is dangerous to go alone, use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I have a question semi-on topic.

I currently have an old PSP 1000 on a 6.6x PRO firmware with a handful of emulators (NES/SNES/GEN/TG16/FBA/NEOGEO/etc).
Should I change which custom firmware i have on it to a better option? if so, which firmware and why? (what's the difference between LME/ME and PRO CFWs?)
Also now that Infinity 6.61 exists, would a PSP 3000 or PSP Go be considered an upgrade to what i have now (better/faster emulation)? Cen it be on the latest OFW and still install CFW or does it have to be a certain OFW or lower to get CFW on it? (PSP 3000/PSP Go specifically)
I don't want to go as far as a Vita yet (still too expensive for me for tinkering) and the E1000 isn't an option.
99% of my usage of this device would be to emulate NES/SMS thru (maybe) N64 as well as PS1 and I don't use any UMDs.
I would want it to be a permanently patch-able device since i don't use it frequently enough to keep it in standby between uses.

Also, what's the best resource these days for downloading the emulators (if not here on FileTrip)?

Thanks in advance.

Sorry for the million questions.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 16, 2016)

esmith13 said:


> So I have a question semi-on topic.
> 
> I currently have a beat up old PSP 1000 on a 6.6x PRO firmware with a handful of emulators (NES/SNES/GEN/TG16/FBA/NEOGEO/etc).
> Should I change which custom firmware i have on it to a better option? if so, which firmware and why? (what's the difference between LME and PRO CFWs?)
> ...


To be honest i think a PSP GO is a bad choice period. It has only 16 GB of internal storage. PSP2000/3000/ Least have switchable memory sticks, So you can dedicate each one to specific system or something, Depending on which games you may favor (If uncompressed) You could possibably fill the 16 GB quick. But i could be wrong.

I don't think you need to switch your PRO CFW, it works fine and is fully functional, unless there was a feature in the other you wanted to use, why bother? You can always try it out i suppose. 

While the PSP2000/3000 Has a extra ram, I hardly found it useful since some emulators still have framerate issues, but maybe is just me. Snes i could never figure out how to run at full FPS, Nesterj is okay but not perfect, GPSPKai is not as bad, N64 I doubt would be satisfactory, I never tried any arcade emulators. pico drive could be the best by far. As for PSX you don't use a emulator, you manually convert iso of games to PBP to run natively on the system. So it would not be any problems there. Besides the two systems, the 2000 has slimmer design, and 3000 supposed to have better color in the games or was it brighter backlight. (Usually means consumes more battery)


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> To be honest i think a PSP GO is a bad choice period. It has only 16 GB of internal storage. PSP2000/3000/ Least have switchable memory sticks, So you can dedicate each one to specific system or something, Depending on which games you may favor (If uncompressed) You could possibably fill the 16 GB quick. But i could be wrong.
> 
> I don't think you need to switch your PRO CFW, it works fine and is fully functional, unless there was a feature in the other you wanted to use, why bother? You can always try it out i suppose.
> 
> While the PSP2000/3000 Has a extra ram, I hardly found it useful since some emulators still have framerate issues, but maybe is just me. Snes i could never figure out how to run at full FPS, Nesterj is okay but not perfect, GPSPKai is not as bad, N64 I doubt would be satisfactory, I never tried any arcade emulators. pico drive could be the best by far. As for PSX you don't use a emulator, you manually convert iso of games to PBP to run natively on the system. So it would not be any problems there. Besides the two systems, the 2000 has slimmer design, and 3000 supposed to have better color in the games or was it brighter backlight. (Usually means consumes more battery)



Thanks for the info. I didn't realize the PSP Go didn't also have a memory card slot. 16Gb is definitely not enough space to work with for me. I guess I just need to figure out if a 2000 or 3000 is a worthwhile upgrade. My 1000 is perfectly functional and holds a charge very well.

Any other input about the 32MB Ram vs 64MB Ram being any real help to emulation or not from other users? it seems to be the only debatable difference between a 1000/2000/3000 these days...

Thanks again for any input and help!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 16, 2016)

esmith13 said:


> Thanks for the info. I didn't realize the PSP Go didn't also have a memory card slot. 16Gb is definitely not enough space to work with for me. I guess I just need to figure out if a 2000 or 3000 is a worthwhile upgrade. My 1000 is perfectly functional and holds a charge very well.
> 
> Any other input about the 32MB Ram vs 64MB Ram being any real help to emulation or not from other users? it seems to be the only debatable difference between a 1000/2000/3000 these days...
> 
> Thanks again for any input and help!


Since i never had  the psp1000 to actually compare the two with the ram, i can't honestly say, it may be possible to use the psp emulator to maybe compare them since you can actually ajust setting to do that and try with the ram and without ram enhancement. Or perhaps someone who can actually try will tell you (This post been dead for while) but I have 3000 and i still have framerate issues with some emulators. Only PSX works normally as intended (Since it is native to the system) But Most likely the N64 and Arcade emulator may not be consistent in frames, Unless you perhaps test some emulators with them. I usually assume is the emulator or the settings never the system it self, until the very end when i give up trying to make it work. You should consider the following emulators

NES = Nesterj
SNES= Snes9x Euphoria R3 (Or something like that)
Genesis = Pico drive (Works very well)
Arcade = personally never tested
Turboduo = Don't remember.

You can just check wololo website of the psp emulation bible 
http://wololo.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=8026


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Aug 16, 2016)

> Should I change which custom firmware i have on it to a better option? if so, which firmware and why? (what's the difference between LME/ME and PRO CFWs?)


Nop, you are on the latest custom firmware available, and the more stable in my opinion.



> Also now that Infinity 6.61 exists, would a PSP 3000 or PSP Go be considered an upgrade to what i have now (better/faster emulation)? Cen it be on the latest OFW and still install CFW or does it have to be a certain OFW or lower to get CFW on it? (PSP 3000/PSP Go specifically)


Yes, Psp slims and go, have 64mb of ram, comparing to the fat version you have, the emulation changs by a little bit, specially on mid-end consoles, like the snes with the spcecial chips running.



> I don't want to go as far as a Vita yet (still too expensive for me for tinkering) and the E1000 isn't an option.


Dont go for it, emulation and homebrew its still a baby on it, if you are looking to play at full speed, go for a psp 3000, 200 or a go. [My favorite.]



> 99% of my usage of this device would be to emulate NES/SMS thru (maybe) N64 as well as PS1 and I don't use any UMDs.


Nes and SMS, run excelent on the psp 1000, as well as the PS1, but with the n64, the device almost die, on any console from the psp series :/*, the emulator was never finished and only some games became playable, aka mario 64, and mario kart, tough none of them are perfect.



> I would want it to be a permanently patch-able device since i don't use it frequently enough to keep it in standby between uses.


Any psp can be patched permanently, even psp2000, go and the other, they just need the right firmware to be patched.



> Also, what's the best resource these days for downloading the emulators (if not here on FileTrip)?


Wololo, and digiex for english users.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And as for your emulator choices, these are the best ones, in my opinion:
Game Boy Advance - Unofficial Gpsp Kai
Super Nintendo - Snes9xtyl Mecm
Sega Master System - Sms Plus Psp
NeoGeo Pocket - Race Psp
Nintendo - Nesterj Aoex
Nintendo 64 - Daedalusx64
DOS - DosBox Psp
Neogeo - Unofficial Mvspsp


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks to you both for all the help!




ScarletDreamz said:


> ...go for a psp 3000, 200 or a go. [My favorite.]...


What makes you prefer the PSP Go? The size/form factor? What about being limited to 16GB of storage? Is this an issue for you?
Honestly I was looking at the PSP Go myself before I found out it's stuck at 16GB internal storage...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 16, 2016)

esmith13 said:


> Thanks to you both for all the help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probabaly cause he didn't plan on overloading the system with too much stuff that she didn't want or need as a means of playing emulators, I mean not every game is worth the storage on the system. Some people would just download rom packs or something caused they are too lazy to pick each one of over 1000 for each system to just play 

I only pick the ones i will play on the system not a pack of 1000 sometimes having those bootleg games Means even more unnecessary data added.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Aug 16, 2016)

esmith13 said:


> Thanks to you both for all the help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the form factor its a plus, the 16gb storage size, was never an issue, for a person having 250gb of psp games, still, dont play all of them, most games varies from 300 to 600 megabytes, however, there are a few games that goes up to 1.2gb

as for emulator packs, the size of them its always a stander, snes the most completish, its about 3gb.
nes pack its always about 250 mb.
sega goes up to 350.

the heaviest its the GBA one, and probably the NeoGeo one.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 16, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> the form factor its a plus, the 16gb storage size, was never an issue, for a person having 250gb of psp games, still, dont play all of them, most games varies from 300 to 600 megabytes, however, there are a few games that goes up to 1.2gb
> 
> as for emulator packs, the size of them its always a stander, snes the most completish, its about 3gb.
> nes pack its always about 250 mb.
> ...


Also all of the games can be compressed unless some emulators can't read roms inside of zip archives, but most can, and the psp can be cso compressed instead of iso.... but he only seem interested in Emulators. Psp go seems okay if you don't plan on getting every game for each emulator.


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks to you both. One last question.
If I did decide to get a PSP Go, should I use Infinity 6.61 with PRO CFW or what else?
Also, assuming it's an OFW PSP Go, can it be on the latest OFW and still use the Infinity installer to get it permanently on CFW? If not, what's the highest OFW PSP Go I can safely buy to do this with?


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Aug 16, 2016)

esmith13 said:


> Thanks to you both. One last question.
> If I did decide to get a PSP Go, should I use Infinity 6.61 with PRO CFW or what else?
> Also, assuming it's an OFW PSP Go, can it be on the latest OFW and still use the Infinity installer to get it permanently on CFW? If not, what's the highest OFW PSP Go I can safely buy to do this with?


6.20 its the last permanent patcheable for PRO.
6.61 for Infinity.

Thats always people choice, i dont mind running the hax each time, as well as having it permanent, 6.20 Pro C2 never gave me an issue, but again, that's my personal experience.
you cna try and go for 6.20 Permanent, if you don't like it, go to 6.61 Pro C2, wish is not permanent, if again you don't like it, go to 6.61 Infinity.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 16, 2016)

I thought infinity only suppports pro and ME CFW


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 16, 2016)

I think he means the non-infinity versions of PRO.

Sorry I'm still confused. I'm asking if I buy a used PSP Go, does it have to be on firmware 6.20 or older to permanently patch or can it be on 6.61 (newest OFW)?

Perhaps you mean the non-infinity PRO CFW's it would have to be 6.20 OFW or older for Perm patch and you could run it non-perm on a 6.61 OFW?
As far as infinity's perm-patching, can I start with 6.61 OFW and still do it?

I also assume if the firmware is older than 6.20 I can bring it up to 6.20 OFW first and then do any of what you listed?

Thanks.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 16, 2016)

esmith13 said:


> I think he means the non-infinity versions of PRO.
> 
> Sorry I'm still confused. I'm asking if I buy a used PSP Go, does it have to be on firmware 6.20 or older to permanently patch or can it be on 6.61 (newest OFW)?
> 
> ...


Did you check the psp infinity CFW website?

If i remember correctly the 6.20 has permapatch for CFW i remember using it with pro, but i just updated to latest and use quick flash to keep using CFW, i never did bother to install the infinity patch to try since i haven't bothered using it for long time. But it was mostly the battery keeps falling out


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Aug 16, 2016)

esmith13 said:


> I think he means the non-infinity versions of PRO.
> 
> Sorry I'm still confused. I'm asking if I buy a used PSP Go, does it have to be on firmware 6.20 or older to permanently patch or can it be on 6.61 (newest OFW)?
> 
> ...


http://infinity.lolhax.org/index.php

Yes, you can bring the psp go to 6.20  using an official firmware updater, a .pbp.


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 16, 2016)

so if I read this correctly a PSP Go with OFW 6.31 thru 6.61 can using infinity installer to perm-patch a PRO or ME CFW.
(In addition to the multitudes of options already available if on OFW 6.20 or lower)


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Aug 16, 2016)

esmith13 said:


> so if I read this correctly a PSP Go with OFW 6.31 thru 6.61 can using infinity installer to perm-patch a PRO or ME CFW.
> (In addition to the multitudes of options already available if on OFW 6.20 or lower)


To install infinity, you must be on a custom firmware, ANY custom firmware.

Go to 6.20 pro, if you dont like, go to 6.60 pro, if you dont like it, go to 6.61 infinity, thats it, but never be without a custom firmware.


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 16, 2016)

so, if buying an OFW PSP Go does that mean it MUST be 6.20 OFW or earlier or can you get to a different CFW from OFW 6.61?

I'm just basically trying to figure out if i can buy any PSP Go I want or if I need to be mindful of what OFW version it has on it when I get it.
And if that is so, what is the highest version OFW I can buy it with and not be screwed on doing some flavor of perm-patch CFW to it once I get it.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 16, 2016)

I think you can downgrade from any version. I am using 6.61LME infinity on my 3004 model. 

Gesendet von meinem UMI_SUPER mit Tapatalk


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Aug 16, 2016)

esmith13 said:


> so, if buying an OFW PSP Go does that mean it MUST be 6.20 OFW or earlier or can you get to a different CFW from OFW 6.61?
> 
> I'm just basically trying to figure out if i can buy any PSP Go I want or if I need to be mindful of what OFW version it has on it when I get it.
> And if that is so, what is the highest version OFW I can buy it with and not be screwed on doing some flavor of perm-patch CFW to it once I get it.


just buy a psp go, and thats it. lol.


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 16, 2016)

ah. thanks.


----------



## kaitlin (Sep 1, 2016)

the psp 2000 and 3000 both have 64 megs of ram which makes a big difference in emulation where as the 1000 only has 32 megs also a battery made for the psp 1000 will work fine in a psp 2000 or 3000 provded u use a bigger battery door cover i use a psp 3000 modded and love it


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 8, 2016)

^^agreed
I believe the gba and snes emus take advantage of the extra ram. PLUS, you get extra special wallpapers. Go with the psp2000/3000


----------



## Touko White (Sep 8, 2016)

Yeah, I'm planning on getting a PSP-2000 for my birthday which is just under 2 weeks time now.
Also, I'm the same person as the OP.


----------

